# Scriabin



## PeterJ (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, all,

I know absolutely nothing about Scriabin other than that his music is absolutely beautiful and sublime, so I would appreciate if somebody could recommend something for me to break my teeth on him?

Many thanks in advance, and Happy New Year!

Peter


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

All his symphonies. All of them are remarkable. 

Scriabin was brilliant, although a little crazy at the same time. He thought that he could save the world with his music.


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 1, 2015)

Very interesting . . . Any recommendations of his work when he was taking his meds? ;-)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For the piano music try Vers la flamme and the Piano Sonatas nos. 7 ('White Mass') and 9 ('Black Mass') for starters.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My favorite piano composer and one of my favorite orchestral composers. Almost all of it is worth your time, from early to late, from the many piano miniatures (mostly the preludes, etudes, poemes and others) to the sonatas, from the piano concerto to Prometheus.

Here's some music. Mostly older recordings but don't let that get in the way of the music, as these pianists were the masters of his music.

Sofronitsky Scriabin recitals (mostly short pieces)





Valse Op. 38 (Bashkirov)





Sonata No. 3 (Horowitz)





Sonata No. 8 (Ashkenazy)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I found it interesting to listen to his piano music in the order in which he wrote it, to hear the evolution of his style. His earliest, Chopin-influenced music is exquisite in itself, and then he gradually floats off into that Scriabinesque zone where only he lived.

Certifiable, but fascinating.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I recommend the recordings made by John Bell Young - after following Woodduck's suggestion.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My favorite larger 'formal' work of his is his 4th piano sonata. It comprises all the best elements of Scriabin, right in his middle period, and is very cohesive. 

I really am fond of his miniatures throughout his career. My favorites of all is Poeme op 32 no. 1, an absolute gem.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be moved to the "Composer Guestbooks" section?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GOing to check out his complete symphonies .


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Deutsches SO Berlin

I can recommend this inexpensive 3CD set for all of his symphonies.


----------



## Pimlicopiano (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd have a listen to Ashkenazy play the Sonatas. I absolutely love the 2nd - having just learnt the first movement and working on the furiously fast second movement. The joyous ecstasy of some of the later sonatas - the 4th and 5th can take your breath away. The "cursed" 6th Sonata that Scriabin found so troubling to play is fascinating. There are gems from every period. Try some of his miniatures - "Desir" is another favourite. Or how about the prelude and nocturne for the left hand, from his early period.


----------

